# Infuser warm-up time



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi, I have just acquired a Breville Infuser. I have only used it for one entire day, so I cannot yet say if I love it or not, but so far is looking very promising and it has great features.

Niggles: I am noticing that the shot is colder than with my previous Gaggia.

Discussion: This machine has PID control, with the ability to adjust the brewing temperature up or down 1 or 2 degrees from the factory setting. The temperature is not displayed and is changed using various combinations of button, hence you cannot see the actual temperature. In theory the machine reaches the adjusted brewing temperature almost instantly thanks to the thermocoil, so virtually no warm-up time, and I could just wake up, turn the machine on and make a coffee. Of course if you do so the portafilter and basket would be very cold, ruining the consistency you are after when having PID control. Some people suggest rinsing the portafilter and basket with hot water, but this portafilter takes ages to warm up. But even without warming up portafilters, the shot coming out of the non-warmed-up Breville is colder than from a warmed-up Gaggia.

Conclusion: warming-up the machine for at least 20 min would be advisable probably, despite suggestions on the manual.

Problem: given the digital power button, I cannot use my plug-in timer to warm up the machine before I wake up afaik.

What do SDB, SBE, and duo temperature owners do on your morning routine? Any solution to use a plug-in timer to turn on the machine while sleeping?

Thanks


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Pull a shot without warming up the PF and then do one after you have. See if you can taste the difference. I doubt it.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

The Dual Boiler has a built in wake-up timer and also has a heating element in the group head to improve consistency.

Nice touches, but then the machine is considerably more expensive that the Infuser.


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

I just had a delicious shot with a warmed-up machine and this weeks IMM, best I've had in a long time (in terms of espresso technique). The shot I had this morning without warming-up was not as good, but I have better adjusted the grind this time. 18 > 36g in 35secs (including pre-infusion). Will try again without pre-waming this evening. I hope it does not taste worse without warming, because I will not wake up earlier just to turn on the machine.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I rarely warm my PF, but then I do have a normal group with a lot of thermal stability due to its mass and I do warm up the machine itself, I cant see a cold PF locked into it momentarily making any difference to the resulting coffee.

This could be different on a machine that relies solely on a saturated group or thermoblock.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I am guessing that using a bottomless pf will reduce the need to preheat the pf.

getting the group up to desired, stable temp is the main objective.

I have to admit that I am bad and leave the pf in place (I am told this is bad practice). I clean down after every session so residual oils etc shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

Yes, I agree that the PF temperature is a minor problem. My main concern is whether or not I should warm up the machine before use. If the response is yes, I would like to know if there is an alternative to waking up earlier to turn on the machine, as I think 6:00am is early enough. Cheers


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

Out of topic, do you know where I could get a 54mm sage pf cut to make it naked? Maybe I should write another post...


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I've been thinking about this, correct me if I am wrong, but if the water is heated through thermoblock/thermocoil then the group is not going to be warmed up unless hot water passes through it.

The reviews that I have seen recommend a 20 mins warm up for the Infuser, which again makes little sense bearing in mind the heating mechanism.

Unless you want to open it up and play with the circuitry I don't think that you can get a timer solution on this.

I would switch on as required, give it a few mins and then run a cup full of water through the group with pf attached. Just remember to give it a quick wipe with a microfibre towel before adding coffee.


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

This is exactly the routine I was thinking off, thanks for confirming. Actually I think it is a good solution, save money avoiding pre-heating for 30-40 min like with the gaggia, and can use the water to warm up the cup.


----------



## jimbocz (Jun 5, 2015)

I own a Duo Temp Pro. I usually turn on the machine a few minutes before I use it, then rinse the portafilter with hot water from the group head. The PF gets plenty hot very quickly.

I think this is what the manual suggests, to clean the group head and warm up the PF. Works for me.


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

Yes, that is the procedure described on the manual, but doing so I was noticing colder shots compared to a warmed-up gaggia, so I was wondering if this would affect taste, and if so, if warming-up for at least 20 min would be advisable.


----------



## jimbocz (Jun 5, 2015)

Forgot to say, pretty much like Nicked Bug says, I then dry the. PF and grind my beans into it while it is still hot.

I'm quite happy with the automatic turn off since I used to constantly worry if I had left my old machine on.


----------



## jimbocz (Jun 5, 2015)

I might have noticed cold shots as well but always assumed it was because I add cold milk. I've gotten in the habit of giving my coffee a bit of a spray with hot water since it's so easy to get hot water out of the steam wand. That raises the temp a bit before I add cold milk. Maybe not for the purists but I like it when I am in a hurry.


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks jimbocz


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

have you got a Thermopen or similar?

You could then measure the resulting shot temperature before and after pre-heating to see if it is a factor.


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

I will test it, good suggestion


----------



## frothycoffeeman (Oct 10, 2015)

fede_luppi said:


> Hi, I have just acquired a Breville Infuser. I have only used it for one entire day, so I cannot yet say if I love it or not, but so far is looking very promising and it has great features.
> 
> Niggles: I am noticing that the shot is colder than with my previous Gaggia.
> 
> ...


Just a thought but seeing the factory set temp is 93 and the Gaggia does not( I'am assuming it's not got a PID installed), the Gaggia like the Silvia has a habit of going above the set shut off temperature limit and without temp surfing it down the shot coming out will be alot hotter than any machine being controlled by a PID.

I have read that some do let it heat up for 15 mins even though it's a thermocoil so it heats up the water as it passes through. I can say that my shots through the DTP which arrived today, were plenty hot enough for my taste and yes were cooler than the shots pulled through my Delonghi Scultura.

Have you tried a factory reset on the temp??, cause it if it's a 2nd hand machine the previous owner may have reduced the PID temp to suit their taste's. If you have the booklet to hand it's a very straight forward reset. Try a shot through the machine after reset then if needed you can increase the PID temp by +1 or +2 or 94 to 95.

And I did leave my DTP on for 8 mins whilst I fart arsed around the kitchen tonight, but tbh did not notice any real difference temp wise from the shot I made after pulling the blank shot and then pulling a shot straight after the machine had heated up from being turned on.


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

Wise thoughs, thanks. You are right, its probably the Gaggia that pulled some too hot shots rather than the Infuser pulling too cold. Actually, and after only 4 shots I have already noticed an improvement in consistency in taste, but also colour of the foam, probably consequence of the better temp, with the gaggia sometimes producing darker foam maybe due to excessive temp? I am starting really liking the Infuser so much


----------

